# NYU Personal Statement (Length)?



## DeathDealer

Tisch's website doesn't state what length or format is required. 

How did you guys tackle this issue?

I find it quite tricky to figure since it's not explicitly noted.


----------



## ubeda

Some wrote a couple of pages, others wrote 3 - 5 pages. Just write what you feel is good enough and tells your story.


----------



## itspizza

im confused too, does anyone know?


----------



## VBM

Once you log into the portal it says 2-5 pages i think (that's what it said last year) so check for this year


----------



## scaldwellkerson

itspizza said:


> im confused too, does anyone know?


I emailed them and they said 2-4 pages.


----------

